# Dr Richards Tapes vs. Traditional CBT



## wikitiki10 (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you guys think that getting Dr. Richards 20 week transformation tapes or going to a therapist for CBT would be most beneficial for curing SAD?

I'm ready for my recovery!


----------



## jinxu (Jul 2, 2009)

In the long run, Dr. Richard's tapes are cheaper than therapy sessions. With him, at least you know he specializes in SAD and know he had successfully helped people in the past. With a local therapist, you may not know how good they are. His tapes are designed to work the same way as going into therapy, so I would definitely try them first. I know because I've did the tapes and had recovered.


----------

